# My favorite Mozart Performance



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Enjoy. You can see for yourself what piece it is when you go to it. It'll be all the more pleasant when you see what it is.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

That link doesn't seem to work :/ It just takes me to the list of my own playlists in the admin section of YouTube. When I log out, clicking the link just asks me to log in


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry about that. It's been fixed.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes... I'm in love with Magdalena Kozena's voice. As one critic opined, she could sing the damn phone book and it would be brilliant.


----------

